# who's excited for the up coming season



## mjoe

Who else can't wait for the season to start? I bought a new bowfishing boat, so that is what I am working on right now. Anybody else doing anything to get ready for spring?

p.s. If anybody is looking for a bowfishing boat I posted my old one for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## qwakwhaker883

I cant wait to get out and shoot some carp!


----------



## Duckslayer100

Don't even get me started. I've watched all my videos twice just in the past week. It is around freezing today and it feels like a heat wave. Can't wait for that river to get high and flood so I can look for carp in the ditches. If anybody want to join me this year, I'll be more than happy to show you around Grand Forks. It gets lonely all by yourself...


----------



## neb_bo

i was dreaming i was bowfishing last night, thats how much im thinking about it.

a couple questions for you guys up north der ay.
does anyone shoot fish while theres still ice out there, if yes, when were and how?
and, do you guys have bigheads up there?
im from nebraska, and live about 20 minutes from gavins point dam, on the missouri, and theres a 5000+ acre marsh thats all wma. if anyones headed this way this spring let me know, we got alot of good shooting down here.


----------



## R Buker

I'm MORE than ready. It can't come soon enough!


----------



## mjoe

neb_bo

Do you shoot bigheads and grass carp down there. When is the best time to go down there. I would probily be willing to make a trip down there.


----------



## mjoe

For the other MN guys. Are you members of the LLBA? If not you should consider joining. Members of the LLBA and others are working hard towards the improvement of bowfishing in MN. The more support we can get the better.

We have are own website and forum now.

www.landoflakesbowfishing.com


----------



## neb_bo

yeah we shoot bigheads, and have alot of grass carp, but the grass carp are hard to get without a boat. ill probably have a boat though in a couple months. we shoot the bigheads at the heads of sandbars on the missouri, and a few from docks, and off the wall below gavins point dam. we get some 2-300 fish days if you stay out from sunup to sunup. the marsh i was talking about is loaded, and theres plenty from the bank, but a boat is better. sometime around the end of may begining of june is probably best. let me know, even if im working or out of town, ill tell you where to go.


----------



## mjoe

great info, thanks


----------



## Duckslayer100

Good grief. I can't imagine shooting that many fish. I'd say you guys are lucky, but from what I understand about bigheads, they're nothing you want in your waterways. As far as I know, we don't have them up here near grand forks. BUT, I have heard of one being caught in Lake Itaska, which is the start of the Mississippi river. Its just a matter of time, those buggers will be everywhere...just like commons. Wouldn't mind shooting a couple though. :sniper:


----------



## parker_lipetzky

Last year me and couple of my friends prolly shot about 150- 200 in a day


----------



## LAtrapper

anybody here bowhunt in Louisiana. It's getting warm already and the gars are gonna be comin up to the surface. Can't wait.


----------



## neb_bo

i should specify, we usualy only get a few bigheads a day, but we can shoot 2-300 carp gar and buffalo though.


----------



## Duckslayer100

well either way...I've yet to shoot that many fish of any species in a whole YEAR, nevermind on DAY. Some day maybe.... :roll:


----------



## Plainsman

I'm sure waiting for the run this year. I am retired now and will have time to do some serious bow fishing. I put copilot on my Minnkota, so I should be able to stand on the deck at full draw while I move in on them.


----------



## Duckslayer100

That's a darn good idea. You do mostly river fishing near Jamestown? I'm stuck on the bank for most of the year unless I make it back home and take out my pop's boat. He doesn't like it when I get his nice Lund walleye boat all bloody though... :lol:


----------



## RNTmvp

duckslayer
If you want to stick some bigheads come to ne.









I cant wait till april


----------



## neb_bo

thats a buncha bigheads. you ever come up to gavins point?


----------



## Duckslayer100

That's an impressive spread of fish. Good job whackin those invasives. That one out front is a hog. If I'm ever down your direction, I'll be sure to let you know. :beer:


----------



## whisker

I'll be up on the river a lot this summer stickin bigheads and buffs. When thos bigheads are filleted right,....you can eat good fish ALL winter long!

Brett, when you guys make the run up north this year, maybe we can stick a few.


----------

